# Mk4 Golf Passenger airbag turn off / unplug!



## caddy69 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so i have seen lots of postings with similar questions but all of them had no straight answer!!
I want the passenger airbag turning off, simple as that!
So my questions are:
1. VW say they will not sell me the part (resistor adapter thingie) to put in place of the airbag, which i understand allows the airbag to be unplugged and the light stays off. - Where can i buy this?

2. If i cannot get the above, if i disconnect the battery, pull the airbag plug out, reconnect the battery will i be able to use the car without problems, i understand the light will stay on the dash, will this be the case? what happens when i revert back for the MOT will the light go out? or is it a VAG com thing?
Just need a simple fix to turning the thing off!
Any help would be appreciated
Cheers


----------



## dainese (Jul 23, 2009)

caddy69 said:


> Ok so i have seen lots of postings with similar questions but all of them had no straight answer!!
> I want the passenger airbag turning off, simple as that!
> So my questions are:
> 1. VW say they will not sell me the part (resistor adapter thingie) to put in place of the airbag, which i understand allows the airbag to be unplugged and the light stays off. - Where can i buy this?
> ...


Yes yes.

old thread.

but incase someone is looking again, and only finds a thread unanswered..

http://www.users.on.net/~quozl/PDF/Airbag Resistor Guide.pdf


----------

